

Use Negative Keywords - ameetkhabra
https://ameetkhabra.com/2015/05/negative-keywords/

======
davemel37
There are some great tools for finding negative keywords as your account
accumulates impressions, I am surprised this article doesn't reference them.

Karooya.com negativekeywords.com wordstream.com/negative-keywords

Here is a great list of universal negative keywords...
[http://www.engineready.com/sem-resources/sem-
newsletter/nega...](http://www.engineready.com/sem-resources/sem-
newsletter/negative-keywords.txt)

and finally, here is a shared google doc with negative keywords.
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnWRJf6amhDYdEd...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnWRJf6amhDYdEdjRjdxdm9WNVd4bmlGemZMc1c3QlE#gid=11)

~~~
ameetkhabra
I did not suggest any platform because I don't use any platforms. I prefer to
do the work myself and that's the impression I wanted to convey to my readers.

Thank you for your suggestions though!

------
Animats
Oh, this is aimed at Google AdWords _advertisers_. It's not for negative
keywords in _queries_.

~~~
daenney
Right, that's useful context, I couldn't make heads or tails of that article.
So once you have that list, anyone got a clue what you should do with it?

~~~
ameetkhabra
That's an excellent question. I'll have to revise the article to go over what
to do after you've created a negative keyword list.

Thanks

------
bhartzer
The funniest thing I've seen is when people copy/paste a list of keywords from
MS Excel and the heading on the top of their list is the word "Keyword". Then
they end up bidding on the word "keyword".

~~~
ameetkhabra
hahaha, I have yet to see that happen but I don't doubt that it happens!

------
Remnant44
This might sound like (and is) really simple advice, but I just realized I'm
totally not doing this with my own adwords campaigns, and have noticed the
same kind of mistakes occurring frequently.

Props for a small piece of powerful and actionable advice.

~~~
ameetkhabra
That was the exact purpose of the post and thank you for recognizing it!

Thanks for reading; I really appreciate it.

------
madads
Good tip, but likelihood of anyone clicking is low anyway and you don't pay
for impressions. Time better spent on other areas such as ad copy.

~~~
ameetkhabra
If you take a look at your Search Terms Report, you'll realize that the
likeliness is higher than you think. The Kanetix example was more on the
extreme side, but it was there to make a point that bigger companies make
these silly mistakes too.

You're not going to sit around for hours on end to craft the perfect ad copy -
that's what A/B testing is for. However, you can (and I have) sat around for
hours looking at a month's worth of keyword data. You may not agree with me
(which is completely fine), but like I said clicks happen and that's money you
could have saved.

It's simple advice, but it's something that a lot of people overlook -
bringing it to everyone's attention was the purpose.

